# luffy vs storm



## The Killstrike (Sep 1, 2008)

current luffy pis cis off out of character bloodlusted

current storm pis cis off out of character bloodlusted

storm thinks luffy is just a kid reed richards but she wants to kill him, luffy justs wants to kick her ass

also storm starts out fifty feet in the air


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Luffy wins.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Luffy gets tossed off into the sunset via Hurricane.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Storm easily.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Storm easily.


Lolwut

He's immune to electricity, way faster. One punch from him would easily knock her out.

And 50 feet is nothing for Luffy, he just grabs her quickly and slams her ass down.

I doubt she'll be able to conjure hurricane force winds fast enough to counter Luffy's sheer momentum before he lays into her.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Because her mutant power is to shoot electricity right?

Acid rain, beeyotch! ^_^

And she can whip up strong winds as fast as she can think it, strong enough to impair Luffy's accuracy.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Because her mutant power is to shoot electricity right?
> 
> Acid rain, beeyotch! ^_^
> 
> And she can whip up strong winds as fast as she can think it, strong enough to impair Luffy's accuracy.


She'll get blitzed before she even thinks about creating hurricane force winds and acid rains.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

No she won't.


----------



## zan (Sep 1, 2008)

have she every took a punch from a guy as strong as luffy?


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No she won't.


Yes she will.

Luffy is way faster than Storm.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Sep 1, 2008)

storm rapes.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> storm rapes.


Must you come in every *Insert Character Name Here* vs OP character thread and say the *Insert Character Name Here* character rapes?

Storm gets raped.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

How fast and durable is current Storm?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 1, 2008)

She doesn't need speed. Storm just flies higher and rises Luffy up in the air and makes him her bitch.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> She doesn't need speed. Storm just flies higher and rises Luffy up in the air and makes him her bitch.


Like Luffy has no attacks he can use in air.

Gomu Gomu No Storm 

Gomu Gomu No Jet Storm

eitherway she gets speedblitzed and fucked.

One punch from Luffy would do really.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of Luffy's attacks can be used regardless of whether he is on the ground or in the air.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 1, 2008)

And whats stopping Storm from just sending Luffy off miles away into the nearest ocean?


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> And whats stopping Storm from just sending Luffy off miles away into the nearest ocean?


A fist to the face.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

Storm brings a tornado down around him, sucking away all the oxygen.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Storm brings a tornado down around him, sucking away all the oxygen.


Is that before or after she gets bombarded by a Gomu Gomu No Storm?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

I'd guess before.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'd guess before.


Luffy is way faster than storm.

She won't be able to keep up with him or dodge his punches.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

So you keep saying.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

So is Wonder Woman - she still lost to Storm.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> So is Wonder Woman - she still lost to Storm.


Don't bring up plot.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 1, 2008)

DC vs Marvel crossovers are typically decided by popular vote. This is how Wolverine was able to defeat Lobo(Who later implied that Professor X paid him to take a dive).


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

I know, but the way they did it made sense, unlike Wolverine beating Lobo.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> DC vs Marvel crossovers are typically decided by popular vote.


Even worse.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyway, general consensus: Storm wins.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Sep 1, 2008)

@Hunter: So you think Storm is so slow that she cant dodge a punch she sees coming from hundreds of feet away? Or that she cant pull a avatar and surround herself in a wind barrier?


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> @Hunter: So you think Storm is so slow that she cant dodge a punch she sees coming from hundreds of feet away? Or that she cant pull a avatar and surround herself in a wind barrier?


OP said 50 feet.

A supersonic punch going at her, can she dodge it? Nope. She can't react to it so how would she create a wind barrier.

OP says she thinks Luffy is Reed Richards. So she's in for a big suprise.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Anyway, general consensus: Storm wins.


General Consensus doesn't mean shit when none of you bring up a valid argument.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> OP said 50 feet.
> 
> *A supersonic punch *going at her, can she dodge it? Nope. She can't react to it so how would she create a wind barrier.
> 
> OP says she thinks Luffy is Reed Richards. So she's in for a big suprise.



Stop wanking,


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Marth6789 said:


> Stop wanking,


So Luffy isn't supersonic?

Your OP Hate impresses me once more, Marth.


----------



## mootz (Sep 1, 2008)

will someone post a scan of storm moving or reacting fast enough to escape a gatling gun or jet gatling from only 50 feet away


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

SasuNaru supa hot comicsss
Storm RAPES
REALLY REALLY HARD


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

lol, Storm's true battle field is in the air, so she'll just fly up higher, and place a barrier around herself while doing so. Then, she brings a tornado down around Luffy, or blows him away with a hurricane.


----------



## The Killstrike (Sep 1, 2008)

4got 2 mention wen i say current storm i mean 616 current storm sry 4 confusion o and i think this is good fite


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Luffy stomps.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Luffy stomps.



Keep this up and I'll report you, you naughty naughty boy


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Keep this up and I'll report you, you naughty naughty boy


The Storm you posted was not 616 Storm.

616 Storm fails hard.


----------



## The Killstrike (Sep 1, 2008)

isnt da currentest version of storm 616???? y is every1 thinkin i mean regular storm of course luffy gets kill if he fite her


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

So after everyone said Storm would rape, you changed it to the 616 version? Then that clinches it for me. Storm is beyond Luffy.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> So after everyone said Storm would rape, you changed it to the 616 version? Then that clinches it for me. Storm is beyond Luffy.


Actually, Current Storm is 616 Version.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Current Storm is current 616/Ultimate/Every Other Marvel Line storm.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Current Storm is current 616/Ultimate/Every Other Marvel Line storm.



So...that respect thread does count?


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2008)

No one has answered my question.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> So...that respect thread does count?


No because OP said it's 616.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

That is 616 Storm in that respect thread.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> That is 616 Storm in that respect thread.


No it isn't.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No it isn't.



And why is that? Is it because there are scans of Storm during known 616 events? Is it because the scans are from 616 titles?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Proof                   ?



Now you want proof?
Lulz


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Now you want proof?
> Lulz


I know that isn't 616 Storm. He's just pulling shit out of his ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Proof                   ?



Storm fighting The 616 Phoneix. Scans from Uncanny X-Men the premier 616 X-men title.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

616 Storm vastly undereestimating Luffy (thinking he is a Reed Richards rip-off).

She's in for a Class 100 speedblitz rape.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Storm fighting The 616 Phoneix. Scans from Uncanny X-Men the premier 616 X-men title.


What pics are you talking about?


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm gonna go with Mystictrunks on this one, since I linked that respect thread and don't wanna look bad.
Instant hurricane rape


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Storm wins via
1- Freezing him to death
2- Acid rain him to death
3- Controlling the ocean currents to drown him
4- F5 hurricane him to the sunset
5-Firestorm him
6- Fucking up his brain sinapses magneto style.
7- Calling black panther
8- Nitrate Fog in his brain
9- Flashing her boobs
10- Just plain old leaving.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> I'm gonna go with Mystictrunks on this one, since I linked that respect thread and don't wanna look bad.
> Instant hurricane rape


Fist to the face before she can think of making a Hurricane.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude, did you even look at the respect thread?


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Storm rapes via
> 1- Freezing him to death
> 2- Acid rain him to death
> 3- Controlling the ocean currents to drown him
> ...


Is that after or after she's bombarded with Class 100 punches?


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

soupnazi235 said:


> Dude, did you even look at the respect thread?


Nothing in that thread suggests that she isn't going to be getting speed blitzed and fucked. (not to mention that isn't 616 storm)


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> What pics are you talking about?



From Uncanny


Fighting Phoenix



You can even tell some of these have to be from 616 from how old they are.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Nothing in that thread suggests that she isn't going to be getting speed blitzed and fucked. (not to mention that isn't 616 storm)



I saw me some WWH. 616 Storm.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

> Nothing in that thread suggests that she isn't going to be getting speed blitzed and fucked. (not to mention that isn't 616 storm)


This still stands.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

That get's lol'ed at.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Instant Flash Flood Meet Luffy
Luffy Meet Instant Flash Flood


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> That get's lol'ed at.


Speed and Durability feats please.

Storm can't keep up with Luffy nor take a punch from him.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Instant Flash Flood Meet Luffy
> Luffy Meet Instant Flash Flood


Like I said, is that after or after she gets bombarded by Class 100 punches?


----------



## bitesize (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread seems to consist of a single person saying "Luffy rapes" and then multiple other people saying "Storm rapes" and posting some scans of Storm and a respect thread. After this the single person says that the Storm in the respect thread 'doesn't count' and proceeds to say that "Luffy rapes".

Are all of the threads involving One Piece characters like this?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

She can use weather effects instantly, faster then Luffy can pull back is arm to Gomu Gumu no *blank*

He gets frozen, tossed, flooded, or whatever else storm can do in an instant.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Class 100 by what system? Because by the Marvel one, he sure isn't. Iron Man I think isn't, and Luffy ain't got shit on him.

Regardless, Luffy blitzes with bloodlust. Otherwise he'd get fragged.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

bitesize said:


> This thread seems to consist of a single person saying "Luffy rapes" and then multiple other people saying "Storm rapes" and posting some scans of Storm and a respect thread. After this the single person says that the Storm in the respect thread 'doesn't count' and proceeds to say that "Luffy rapes".
> 
> Are all of the threads involving One Piece characters like this?


Nothing in that respect thread suggests she won't be getting speedblitzed.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

I am pretty sure storm can react to lightning that is not her own.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Class 100 by what system? Because by the Marvel one, he sure isn't. Iron Man I think isn't, and Luffy ain't got shit on him.
> 
> Regardless, Luffy blitzes with bloodlust. Otherwise he'd get fragged.


Picking up a golden ball in access of 300 tons = Low end Class 100.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I am pretty sure storm can react to lightning that is not her own.


That would put her at FTL reaction speeds.

So I doubt it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Reacting to rockets


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Picking up a golden ball in access of 300 tons = Low end Class 100.



Don't think it works that way, pal. But that system scrambles my brains so.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

You have to proove that she will in a way that won't make us lol when we thing about storm fight the Phoenix, the Silver Surfer and so on.


----------



## Marth6789 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> That would put her at FTL reaction speeds.
> 
> So I doubt it.


No it wouldnt, lightining doesnt travel at the speed of light.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> That would put her at FTL reaction speeds.
> 
> So I doubt it.



Half lightspeed tops.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Don't think it works that way, pal. But that system scrambles my brains so.


Yeah it does.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Beating a speedster


----------



## RWB (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> That would put her at FTL reaction speeds.
> 
> So I doubt it.



HELL NO.

Lightning moves at about 60,000 m/s (fluctuating greatly though).

Light moves at 299,792,458 m/s.

That's about 5000 times as fast.


Still, isn't Luffy's speed beneath 10000 m/s? 

Try again.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

RWB said:


> HELL NO.
> 
> Lightning moves at about 60,000 m/s (fluctuating greatly though).
> 
> ...


LIEK ZOMG DAT INVALIDATES MA WHOLE ARGUMENT.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Yeah it does.



Every character classified as Class 100 with that system I can think off beats Luffy in strength. Really, let's not go there. It serves no purpose.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Every character classified as Class 100 with that system I can think off beats Luffy in strength. Really, let's not go there. It serves no purpose.


That's why he is low-end.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

IIRC Storm is supposed to be one of the strongest mystical beings on 616 Earth as well.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

She doesn't use magic though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> That's why he is low-end.



Iron Man isn't marked as Class 100, not even low end, and he lifted hundreds of thousands of tons once. See how strict that Class is?


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Iron Man isn't marked as Class 100, not even low end, and he lifted hundreds of thousands of tons once. See how strict that Class is?


He was probably using a different armor or some shit.

You got scans of that? Because that would put him at Class 100.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> He was probably using a different armor or some shit.
> 
> You got scans of that? Because that would put him at Class 100.



Regular suit IIRC. I don't have them at the moment tho'.

Point is, that Class 100 system IIRC is reserved for top bricks only. Superman, Gladiator, Hulk, Namor, etc.

That's why I say the Marvel system could not apply to Luffy.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Regular suit IIRC. I don't have them at the moment tho'.
> 
> Point is, that Class 100 system IIRC is reserved for top bricks only. Superman, Gladiator, Hulk, Namor, etc.
> 
> That's why I say the Marvel system could not apply to Luffy.



It does         . He can lift 100 tons.


The reason you see people who aren't officially class 100 lifting thing over 100 tons is beacuse of poor writing and inconsistencies. 

But Iron Man is class 80 base. He has ways to power up his suit to get stronger.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Regular suit IIRC. I don't have them at the moment tho'.
> 
> Point is, that Class 100 system IIRC is reserved for top bricks only. Superman, Gladiator, Hulk, Namor, etc.
> 
> That's why I say the Marvel system could not apply to Luffy.





> Class 100 Strength level is a blanket term for a being able to lift 100 tons and any amount above.



I like this the best.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> It does         . He can lift 100 tons.
> 
> 
> The reason you see people who aren't officially class 100 lifting thing over 100 tons is beacuse of poor writing and inconsistencies.



I think it's consistent enough in Tony's case. That's why the feat system is so important. 



> But Iron Man is class 80 base. He has ways to power up his suit to get stronger.



Like Luffy, but Tony faces stronger foes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I like this the best.



That's a system often used by posters, yes. Still I'm sure the one I mention is used as well.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

So this has gone from Storm vs Luffy to Luffy vs Class 100.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I think it's consistent enough in Tony's case. That's why the feat system is so important.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Luffy, but Tony faces stronger foes.


It was base Luffy who lifted the Golden Ball in access of 300 tons and Gear 2 doesn't increase strength only speed. Gear 3 of course increases strength.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> So this has gone from Storm vs Luffy to Luffy vs Class 100.


Dervish is hardly a speedster.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> So this has gone from Storm vs Luffy to Luffy vs Class 100.



It's meaningless anyway. Classes go out the window the moment Luffy is put against a "fellow" 100 classer like Iron Man and it's all feats again.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> It's meaningless anyway. Classes go out the window the moment Luffy is put against a "fellow" 100 classer like Iron Man and it's all feats again.


Ironman is Class 80.

When you saw him pick up "thousands of tons" he must've had some special armor on.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Ironman is Class 80.
> 
> When you saw him pick up "thousands of tons" he must've had some special armor on.



No, I'm sure I remember it well enough. And his regular suit resisted getting batted away by Mjolnir as well. Why is Tony important, again?

The Thing is around that class as well and he has done stuff Luffy hasn't. I tell you, it's all feats.


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No it isn't.



That's why it has scans of World War Hulk, right?


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

Not really, writers would rather write a good story then worry about "Tony Stark can't lift that much in his standard suit, I guess I could change this battleship to a dingy"


----------



## DieHard (Sep 1, 2008)

eh, In my opinion I'm guessing Luffy.


----------



## The Killstrike (Sep 1, 2008)

since u guyz like discusing if luffy is class 100 and a pimps gots ta keep his hoes happy i will make a thread about it in metabattledome so go there


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

The Killstrike said:


> since u guyz like discusing if luffy is class 100 and a pimps gots ta keep his hoes happy i will make a thread about it in metabattledome so go there



Don't he is . Your red will only get larger. Nvm it is already maxed.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Not really, writers would rather write a good story then worry about "Tony Stark can't lift that much in his standard suit, I guess I could change this battleship to a dingy"



That's why tracking feat consistency can be a b-tch for comic characters.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> That's why tracking feat consistency can be a b-tch for comic characters.



Iron man consistently absorbs energy to get stronger. His base suit is class 80.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Iron man consistently absorbs energy to get stronger. His base suit is class 80.



And feats like taking a hit by Thor in his base armor kinda back up the other rather than the class 80 assertion. But I'd rather read the thread of OP vs. Iron Man (or something similar) to get perspective on this.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> And feats like taking a hit by Thor in his base armor kinda back up the other rather than the class 80 assertion. But I'd rather read the thread of OP vs. Iron Man (or something similar) to get perspective on this.



Durability has nothing to do with the class system. Plus Ironman probably had some anti-Thor hax.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Durability has nothing to do with the class system. Plus *Ironman probably had some anti-Thor hax.*



As someone who read the comic, I can tell you that wasn't the case. Lol.


----------



## BAD BD (Sep 1, 2008)

Ironman always has hax. 

Unless he doesn't know his opponent.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Ironman always has hax.
> 
> Unless he doesn't know his opponent.



Lol thread drift. Really, Thor is superior to base Tony (and probably even his stored armors) but he's a hardcore Class 100 and I'm not sure what characters would survive a hit by an angry Thor the way Tony did.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

Recently Thor and Iron Man fought. Tony believed he could punk Thor around like he did Ares, but thor, slightly enraged about Clor and heroes not helping Katrinians, shows just a little bit of his temper.


Tony is completly sonned back and forth armor melted down and thy candy ass raped.


----------



## Antitard (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL wot?

Storm rapes anyone in OPverse, literally. And whats this bs about Luffy vs IM? IM rips Luffy apart...


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

Antitard said:


> LOL wot?
> 
> Storm rapes anyone in OPverse, literally. And whats this bs about Luffy vs IM? IM rips Luffy apart...


Noone mentioned anything about IM vs Luffy dumbass.


----------



## Antitard (Sep 1, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Noone mentioned anything about IM vs Luffy dumbass.



Angry much? looks like you're a bit sore from all these replies saying Storm > Luffy.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 1, 2008)

Winds stronger then a jumping WWH


Go away now, you jackass


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 1, 2008)

So why isn't that 616 Storm again?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 1, 2008)

it's last summer storm

This summer storm is all about panther ninja stealth.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 1, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> So why isn't that 616 Storm again?


It is.

I concede.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

^ 'Bout time. I can't believe this thread is still going on. Storm destroys Luffy.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> .


----------

